# New Fishing Reg's Approved



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE, 11 OCT 02
Contact: Brad Wurfel, 517-335-3014

Cool approves fishing regulations

Michigan Department of Natural Resources Director K.L. Cool today
approved regulations for the 2003-03 fishing season at the regular
monthly Michigan Natural Resources Commission meeting, held in Indian
River.

State fishing regulations are updated annually. By law, the DNR
Director is responsible for deciding the gear, seasons, bag limits and
methods by which sportsmen take fish. The Director and Fisheries
Division staff discussed each of the proposed regulations with the NRC,
and Commission members voiced unanimous their support.

Among the changes for anglers next year is the addition of several
inland lakes and rivers in northern Michigan counties, where pike of any
size can be taken. The move is part of the DNR's statewide effort to
reduce "stunting" that comes with overpopulation of a species. Several
additions were made to Michigan's list of designated trout streams, but
statewide trout, salmon, whitefish and lake herring regulations will be
finalized at the November NRC meeting.

Cool approved new gear restrictions to reduce walleye snagging on the
Saginaw River during the spring spawning run, and approved an order to
prohibit spring dip-net fishing in areas to protect steelhead and inland
smelt populations. Further information will soon be available on the DNR
web site, www.michigan.gov/dnr.

The Commission also received the 2002 Statewide Deer Hunting Prospects
Forecast. The report is produced annually to provide hunters a regional
perspective of herd conditions throughout Michigan.

Biologists anticipate hunters statewide will harvest more than 500,000
deer this season. The report is now available on the DNR web site, or by
contacting local DNR offices.

The next regular meeting of the Michigan Natural Resources Commission
is Nov. 7-8 in Lansing.


----------

